# 2015 Cruze coilovers



## Akademikz (Jul 12, 2015)

I just recently bought a 2015 Cruze LT RS and from what I've looked up it looks like the OEM suspension parts have a different part number than that of the 14 and earlier models. Has anyone had a chance to see if the coilovers from an earlier model will fit on a 15


----------



## WNYHooligan (Mar 25, 2015)

I just successfully installed 2011-2014 B&G springs (as labeled by the mfg) on my 2015. Everything is exactly the same as older models, suspension-wise. All bolts were in the same locations and same sizes. The coil overs should have zero fitment issues.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Akademikz said:


> I just recently bought a 2015 Cruze LT RS and from what I've looked up it looks like the OEM suspension parts have a different part number than that of the 14 and earlier models. Has anyone had a chance to see if the coilovers from an earlier model will fit on a 15


From 2012 to 2015 its all the same, so you can install whatever kit u want.

Btw, depending on where u live and what u want to do with the car, i would think alot b4 installing Coil-overs and whatever u decide, keep your stock suspension somewhere in storage, you never know in the futur what u will decide. (I know from experience)


----------



## Akademikz (Jul 12, 2015)

Poje said:


> Akademikz said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently bought a 2015 Cruze LT RS and from what I've looked up it looks like the OEM suspension parts have a different part number than that of the 14 and earlier models. Has anyone had a chance to see if the coilovers from an earlier model will fit on a 15
> ...


On my cobalt I just installed lowering springs and got rid of the factory but I feel the coilovers will get me a better ride feel since I can adjust it. Also helps that I can make them a lot lower than just springs


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Akademikz said:


> On my cobalt I just installed lowering springs and got rid of the factory but I feel the coilovers will get me a better ride feel since I can adjust it. Also helps that I can make them a lot lower than just springs


Coil-overs are always a better option, but they cost more and when they break, its a pain to repair/replace them, thats why keeping your stock suspension in storage is a must.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I love coil overs but only if you take the time to dial them in. if you go by a generic reference and don't take the time to test drive,tune, repeat then you will not get all the benefits from them. here in florida you can safely lower. I wish Tien made coil overs for the cruze. they are some of the best around


----------

